# Radius 16V under seat steering



## Picycle (1 Nov 2010)

I bought a recumbent on e-bay and it has been identified as a Radius 16V (many thanks Velo Vision). The orginal under seat steering has been removed, I have found photos of the arrangement on the internet. Does anybody have the steering bits they no longer need, they look the same as the Radius Hornet. I know this is a long shot, but worth asking before a fabricate a replacement.

Also if anyone has this bike, would they be prepared to take measurements and photos of the steering. This would be a great help.

Many thanks


----------



## Bigsharn (2 Nov 2010)

You could always botch something together with coaxial cable wire if nothing else works.


----------



## Beardie (20 Nov 2010)

Wouldn't a request to the manufacturer be the best bet?


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Nov 2010)

Radius folded a few years ago so no point

What exactly do you need?


----------



## Beardie (21 Nov 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> Radius folded a few years ago so no point


So how come www.radius-liegeraeder.de is still going?


----------



## Riding in Circles (21 Nov 2010)

The parts should not be hard to fabricate, if I recall most of them should be available off the shelf, I think the tie bar was even attached via a clamp to the bars, you would need a steerer tube off an old fork for the bar pivot point plus a headset.


----------

